# Myself, Oliver, And Our Lives <3



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*02/08/2013*

I thought I should do a little description and write up about Oliver. So here goes!

Name: Oliver
Reg. name: Excellency
Height: about halfway between 16.3 and 17 hands
Age: He's just turned 5 a week before I got him.

I've had Ollie for just over 3 months. He is a gentle giant and we're doing pretty well so far  
He's also an OTTB and had I think 5 starts and one win (I'd have to check the papers). He's now broke to ride English and western, and we're breaking to drive. 
He has a few issues such as not standing to mount, and he's a little bit lazy sometimes. He was a bit spooky when I first got him and we're working through that, with tarps and umbrellas and things like that. 
Also when I got him he was very skinny and had a horrendous clip job. He also lacked a topline and muscling. He's looking a better now but we still have a while to go.

Before is 1st pic



After is 2nd pic


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*05/08/2013*

Yesterday I decided to work with some tarps on the ground while doing some in-hand obstacle courses, and Oliver took them no problem, I'm so proud of him and how much he's progressed since I got him. He was having a bit of a spooky day, it was windy and he was jumping around like the trees were going to grab him up and eat him. So I made the decision to call up my mom and ask her to bring me some tarps. She did and I let Ollie smell them and what does he do? He grabs one in his mouth , flings it up and spooks. Silly horse. so I balled them up and rubbed them on his neck and chest and sides, he took that fine, so I spread one open and layed it on the ground, he smelled it, looked at and put one hoof on it. then another, and then he stepped over it! I was so proud. That's when I ended the session cause I wanted it to end on a good note.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*06/08/2013*
**RANT**
I am just about at my wit's end! The place where I board had been driving me up the wall these last few days. I go there almost every day to see Oliver. The other day, I took it upon myself to clean the barn because it was a hot mess, and it was giving me real OCD issues. So I spent 4 hours cleaning the feed/tack room so that one could get through without falling over something, and I could actually find my grooming stuff. Ok. So I go about my business, grooming, and training with Ollie. Everything was fine that evening when I went home. I come back 2 days later and everything is completely messed up again. Gloves everywhere, brushes strewn everywhere, leads not on hooks, helmets haphazardly thrown all over the table, god it really got me angry. So, begrudgingly, I cleaned it again. Went about my business. I come back today and it was the same as before, it didn't even look like I'd cleaned it! This time I just didn't bother. I found my stuff, and went and worked with my horse. I don't even know. If anyone actually reads this, does anyone have any idea what I should do about this?


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*09/08/2013*

So yesterday I went out to the barn and I was just sad so I decided not to ride or work, cause I just needed some Oliver and me time, no pressure.. so I decided to do an all inclusive groom and then went for a short walk in hand up the road. I came up with a new nickname for him, Sharky-B. I think its kinda cute and suits him  Unfortunately I've been noticing lately he's been losing weight, which is weird because nothing has changed, I haven't been in any position to do any hard work or riding, so I guess I'll have to up his grain again or ask for him to get more hay separately from the other horses because I suspect the other horses there have been eating his grain and hay. Oh well. 
As for me I haven't been feeling 100% as of late. Just generally downtrodden and having flare ups of my tics and anxiety :/ lovely, right? Oh well. Going to the fair/ horse show that I wanted to enter with Sharky-B today. That'll be fun.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I only just joined the forums a few days ago, but I'll pop in and out. Ollie sounds like an absolute doll. <3

As far as cleaning the feed/other public areas at your barn... I would say don't worry about it. It may be frustrating, but it's not your responsibility if it's messy. More than that, I know that I get a little irritated when people touch my things at the barn. 

I am in the process of moving and experienced a set back, but moved my horse from Colorado to Texas back in June. I'm currently here visiting for almost three weeks. Upon getting here his fly mask was missing (he is very sensitive to flies, especially around his eyes) and his leather halter had been replaced with a rope one. 
One was just misplaced, and there was an explanation with the other. We were all good to go but, initially, I was a little annoyed...


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Zexious, welcome to the forum! And yea, as much as it drives me crazy I think I'll just put my stuff in a big tub with a lock on it so I don't have to dig through the mess to find my stuff anymore, and no one will jack my stuff. I think I just wanted people to appreciate the fact that I'd cleaned it, and apparently no one did :/ And that really sucks about the items lost.. Did you find them? Thanks for reading


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Keep writing about your guy, I'm reading ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*11/08/2013*

It was a bad day. I took him out to groom him and he was spooking left right and center. I'm thinking more seriously about moving barns to a place with more facilities that I could make use of. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Just... don't know. I mean, I like how the barn I'm at is calm and relaxed, and I have my space, but It would be nice to have some friends at the barn, and not having children running amuck, and be able to ride despite the weather and train in a place with no distractions (ie. cows and children) and have the tools to progress in my riding. But I'm also an extreme introvert and probably would be scared to death the first few weeks of being at a new barn. I dunno. I also got a big container and have all my stuff except a halter and lead in it. I also bought a new halter and 2 sets of polos!  I have pictures of him in the halter, polos to follow some day!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*13/08/2013*

Son of a biscuit box! Oliver has lost 50 pounds! This as I am trying to fatten him up for winter... Now he needs over 100 # again. And the worst part is that he hasn't even been worked hard enough to lose that amount of weight in less than 2 months! So we've upped his grain and hay serving by 50%. This winter is going to suck if he continues on this path. Hard keepers, I tell ya! I think when it starts to get cooler here I'm gonna start adding warm feed and hay cube mashes to his diet. Like a small ration of feed and then a scoop of hay cubes (alfalfa) made into a warm mash. What do you think? And I'm going to have to double rug this winter too. YAY!
A picture of the fiend-


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Also, his side up close...:-(


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*15/08/2013*

Well things went really well today. Went out and just decided to groundwork. I spent an hour and a half just grooming and talking to Ollie. Then spent some time doing carrot stretches and leg stretches, I also dressed him up in his new polos! Also I caught a swish tail moment which I love. Pictures included! I also realized that I need to invest in some new grooming utensils. My dandy and soft brushes are meant for ponies. :lol: Oh well. I'll buy myself some for my birthday


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*17/08/2013*

Today went extremely well! Except for that Oliver's feed bucket handle was poking him in the eye  It was a little red when I saw him but It slowly went back to normal  So first, I put him in the big stall and gave him some hay, while I groomed and whatnot. Then it occurred to me that I hadn't actually "worked" Ollie in awhile, so I gathered my makeshift lungewhip, Oliver, and headed to the round pen. He was a bit of a punk leading to the r-pen, so I decided to join up with him. Keep in mind that I haven't pushed him to such a pace until now. He was trotting and warming up, when I cracked the whip to tell him to git up, he breaks into a ground-eating gallop. It sounds stupid when I say this, but it was breathtaking. Normally he's pretty lazy and will at most do a fast canter when I tell him to move faster. This is the fastest I think I've seen him move in the almost 4 months I've had him! I wish I had it on video. But he was flying around the r-pen, tail out straight behind him, stretching his stride. After a few minutes, I ask for a direction change, and he does it beautifully. when I ask him to speed up, he went into that gallop again. After a bit, I stop, and turn my back to him, he joined up so well! For the rest of the day I didn't even have to use a lead rope. I looped it over his withers and he followed me around  We walked around the yard to cool out and I sang him songs. Put him back in the big stall and gave him hay and groomed. It may seem insignificant, but it means alot to me how good today was.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*22/08/2013*

Yep.. totally neglected this, just as planned :lol:. No Lately I've been sort of busy.
Well anyways, In the last few days Oliver has been getting the everlasting crap beat out of him by the other horses. Which of course has me in a bit of a state. He is covered in open cuts and bruises (which I've dressed and cared for accordingly) and just today, my barn owner tells me her horse lunged at my horse which caused him to go neck first into his stall door, effectively knocking the whole thing down and giving him a decent cut on his neck and shoulder. Not that I don't think horses will be horses, and he'll get the occasional bite or kick, but to this extent I don't know what to do anymore. He always seems sore and always has new bumps and bruises when I go out. There is nowhere I can put him where the other horses (meaning a mean-spirited little Appy) will push down the fence and get to him. He's at the bottom of the pecking order because he's so mellow and won't stand up for himself. I'm just scared that He's gonna get seriously injured, like kicked in the tendons of the leg or a vital area and he gets lamed for life, or worse has to be pts. I don't know if I'm over reacting, but I don't know what to do. It isn't just them messing around, this Appy will corner him against a wall and start kicking and biting him. There are 5 horses in the one field and it is about 6 or so acres. UGH!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Loving those polos xD Very snazzy.
Hope Oliver puts on the rest of his weight soon! He's just a doll.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you  And He's looking better already, Gained about 15 pounds


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*26/08/2013*
Well this sucks. My tics and everything along with them have gotten progressively worse in the last while since I wrote last. Its driving me crazy. Oliver is used to them but I donno what to do anymore. I went to move hay today and I ticced basically nonstop. Just a short update, Oliver is gaining weight back. All is well so far, he's still getting beaten up and cheated of his feed though. So many things I have to take care of I don't even know.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*26/08/2013*
Well this sucks. My tics and everything along with them have gotten progressively worse in the last while since I wrote last. Its driving me crazy. Oliver is used to them but I donno what to do anymore. I went to move hay today and I ticced basically nonstop. Just a short update, Oliver is gaining weight back. All is well so far, he's still getting beaten up and cheated of his feed though. So many things I have to take care of I don't even know.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Double posts... -_-


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*26/08/2013*

Whelp.. I'm moving Oliver. He got kicked in the face. Any higher and it would have either blinded or killed him. The other horses are keeping him off the hay, and even eating his feed. I AM DONE! I feel like I pay money to have my horse looked after when I'm not there and I feel like its not happening. If he was to be put in single turnout it would be another $120 on top of my board. I'm gonna move him to a temp location while we think over moving to a farm. This annoys me so much, the BO won't even do anything about her horse almost killing mine. I cant even see because of how upset and angry I am.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*31/08/2013*
Looking for new places to board. A horse at the barn stepped on a staple gun set of staples which has me paranoid. I'm excited and nervous to move him and meet new people, and new horses. Hopefully I'll be out before Winter starts. Ollie looks to be losing weight again and looks agitated. Don't get me wrong, I don't want a place that's 5 star gold plated stalls and feed served on silver spoons, I want to just be able to go out and ride and my horse not be injured, and not to have a crap-tonne of barn drama. Is that too much to ask? Gahh


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*31/08/2013*
Looking for new places to board. A horse at the barn stepped on a staple gun set of staples which has me paranoid. I'm excited and nervous to move him and meet new people, and new horses. Hopefully I'll be out before Winter starts. Ollie looks to be losing weight again and looks agitated. Don't get me wrong, I don't want a place that's 5 star gold plated stalls and feed served on silver spoons, I want to just be able to go out and ride and my horse not be injured, and not to have a crap-tonne of barn drama. Is that too much to ask? Gahh


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*31/08/2013*
I am now looking for a new place to board. I'd love to be able to go out once and my horse not have any new injuries. One horse at the barn stepped on a set of staple gun staples. I'm paranoid of that now too. Oliver looks to be losing weight again, and looks really annoyed and agitated in the paddock. I'm excited but nervous to go to a new stable and meeting new horses and people. I basically just groomed because I only got a half hour at the barn today.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

OMG with these triple posts


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Wow, yeah, sounds like you need a new place. Hope your Oliver's ok! Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*02/09/2013*
I'm feeling just exasperated. You make one mistake and people pick yah apart, eh? Stalls have been built in the barn where I board but you don't even know how much I want to keep my boy at home with a few other horses and some boarders. But of course mom isn't having any of that. I've been looking around for barns in my area, but discovering naught. Weirdly Olivers been getting really skittish about his hind end. Like when I ask him to move I shake my finger at his hindquarters and he'll move it. But now even when I go near his butt to brush it, he jumps to the side and is tripping over himself to yield. I don't understand whats happening, but whatever it is, I am not pleased.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Later*
WooHoo! Mission accomplished! I found a place where I can keep my horse till winter rolls around, and then the land owner will speak with a friend of hers about letting me board there permanently! I'm so excited, Oliver is moving in in about a week.


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

Yay! Good for ya.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*05/09/2013*
 I don't know if ive made the right decision anymore. I feel like ive let down Michelle (the barn owner) and I feel horrible. I've been bawling since she told me goodbye and I don't know what to do anymore. Her and her DH were awesome to me and I feel lie the lowest of the low to just say "I'm Leaving." I know I have to look out for my horse and everything and I hate him being beat up but I feel like suck an a$$ right now..


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Don't beat yourself up too much, you have to do what's right for Oliver and yourself.
You where having problems, you took note and made the choice to move, do you know how many times I have done that with my Oliver boy?! When I first got him I had him at 4 barns...two where with a trainer who moved and twice I took him to a "safe"barn to keep out of the drama with two trainers. I finally made the big decision to move him and myself back to one of my original trainers and we have been there a solid year and four months with no plans anytime in the future to move him.

We feel guilty case we care, that's makes us good people we are good people cause we do what is right by our horses from our guy feelings...you can look back, say what you have done differently, you can change your mind and not move but does that solve your problem and make your horse happy?

You need to do what is best for you and you only (you being Oliver too) 
Maybe write down pros and cons?


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Superstar. I'm still kinda new at the whole boarding thing, and I've known her for almost 3 years. I know I need to move, it's for Olivers safety and I cant have him being hurt all the time. It just makes me feel sad that I made Michelle sad. I just envisioned myself staying there for a lot longer than I have.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a bummer. But you can still be friends. 
I had to do the exact same, my Ollie got pneumonia last year under a trainer care and she kept making it clear to me that his health was not on her priority list, making money was....I found out she was using him in jumping lessons when he was still on medication and still had fluid in his lungs...


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yea, she said we can still hangout and whatnot. And wow, that is horrible! I used to know someone like tha who used boarders horses in lessons without their permission (even though some of these horses needed experienced riders and were extremely greenie). Then, one day she vanished


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yikes, we'll I hope the new barn is a good fit for you and your handsome boy!!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Last day*

*07/09/2013*
Well guys, Last day at the old barn. Everything's packed and ready and I have almost all my feed at my house ready to go tomorrow. Couldn't find that one renegade polo for the life of me. Sad to go, but eager to broaden horizons and meet new people. I'll be in the new place till the end of October then I'll be going off to a new place. I also picked up a hitchhiker for the next few days. Aka, heart monitor. Whelp, off to make preparations. Should I trailer him in a rug or will he be fine in just polos?


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*10/09/2013*
The move went awesome! Ollie is settling on pretty well! I looked and holy cats there are almost 500 views on this thread, that's awesome! I'll get some new photos tonight when I go out.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Crappy I know


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*15/09/2013*

*HES GAINING WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
He has a fat line now! He looks amazing and is so happy at this new place! He even has the beginnings of a small crest! I saw him today and burst into tears cause I was so happy that he is finally looking better, and not sickly and emaciated. The song Safe and Sound by Capital Cities comes to mind now. I even got to tuck him in tonight, and learned that he's getting a crap tonne of hay. Like the equivalent of probably 6 or 7 big flakes. WooHoo! Can't even explain how happy I am right now. I also got a new bridle/bit/reins. Yays!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*19/09.2013*
Oliver is doing extremely well. He's gaining weight, and he looks so happy. I find myself wanting someone to ride with though. Oh well. Lol anyone in the forum in my area? xD Everything's kind of up in the air atm. I also got a professional rider to come in and ride my horse to see where he is at and what he can do, and his strengths and weaknesses, and basically got told my horse is nothing. She said that hed just be a plod along horse and maybe do some schooling shows at a low level. Well if that isn't a kick to the ego i don't know what is. We all hold out horses so high in our minds and think that theyre all amazing, but then to have someone come along and tell you that hes useless and nothing special, its not pleasant. I cant jump him. He has the gaits for dressage but its not something I wanna pursue. He's too fraidy of cows to be a cow horse. He's too big and cumbersome to be a western gamer. Idk what I should do with him. Oh well.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Whelp, a new barn has been secured! I'll be boarding at a place with just one other horse. I've completely neglected this journal haha. But yeea, hopefully the people are nice, and I can keep Oliver there for at least the winter and spring, cause ive moved him so much and I don't want him to colic or lose weight. His weight looks awesome so far, btw, he has a massive fat line and I can jiggle his butt fat


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm mulling over moving back to the old place and just paying for a private field cause im being kicked out of the temporary location. I've gone and seen a lot of farms and none rose to my expectations. Some are too far away, some have no paddock shelter or barn, some wont feed my horse, I think I might just have to suck it up, get a 2nd and 3rd job and move back to the old place. Pretty bummed out tbh. I did miss the old barn owner though. maybe she sold Milo >


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I found a place that I like, Its close and has a sand ring and trails. I'm going out to see it tomorrow. Olivers manners have become sketchy again as I havnt been able to work him as of the daylight hours getting shorter. I'll have to work on those.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I went on a spectacular trail ride today, it was a huge opportunity for some training aswell! We practiced some leg yieldings, neck reining, and standing the frick still when I'm trying to mount! xD It was very fun, and I think Oliver had fun too  Then I went and met the resident stallion, and he's gorgeous! Flashy blue roan (my absolute favourite colour) Foundation and barrel bred stallion. So calm and great confo too! I wanna look into breeding when I get my mare next year, and he may be a potential Baby Daddy  I also spent 45 minutes poking around in the dark the other night, and I thought Oliver had jumped the paddock fence and was gone, but turns out he was just up in an area that I didn't know was available for him to go into -_- Oh well, all that matters is that he didn't get horse napped or run away


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*12/12/2013*

Well this barn that I'm at is pretty alright, they're very generous with the hay. I have a few grievances with them, but that's to be expected. Oliver is doing pretty well. He looks so dark since he's shed out into his winter woollies. Now a bit of a picture binge for you all  *** Also, colour gurus, do you say he's bay or brown?***


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

*24/12/2013*

Well this last little while has been intense. Scratches, rain rot, behavioral problems towards other people, it has been crazy. 

Oliver has relapsed with Scratches, he has it on all four feet, and its really a pain in both of our butts. He has been getting soaked with warm water and MTG, I will need a new bottle soon. 
Oliver has also began to become iffy towards people other than me, he is fine with my mum and sister, but he lays his ears back at the barn personnel. I reprimand him when he does, because I don't want him to become aggressive.
But on the more positive side of things, I'm going to all of my holiday baking today and tomorrow. Hope you guys all have Happy winter holidays!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Happy holidays, Oliveren! I hope things clear up and get a bit better with the new year.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, bad news. The saddle that I got for xmas has a broken tree. And I can't get another one. Oliver's scratches are gone at least.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your saddle. You can always see if you can barrow one or at least keep trying saddles out to know what fits him best. Maybe out out a post at your barn asking what they would have to barrow...I'm sure you wont be saddles for long. I had to barrow a few over the course of two years until I had saved 900 for a used dressage saddle that I love and it fits very well. Its hard waiting and sometimes we cant get all that needs to be done done but your trying and that's all that matters

His scratches are gone! YAY!!!! That's great! You should post some pictures of the handsome boy!!!


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll see if I can use the barn owners old western saddle that I used for a ride. It did fit us both pretty well.

And also, I did make a thread about this, but in case you haven't heard, I roached his mane.


----------

